# Ayuda con los envios de e-mail

## debora

Hola tengo un problemita, yo instale un software de monitoreo y este deberia mandarme las notificacines de los cambios por medio de E-MAIL, como deberia configurar esto?   :Sad:   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexlm78

Eso depende de que smtp vas a usar, busncate el que mas te guste o se ajuste a tus necesidades.

```
# cd /usr/portage/net-mail

# ls
```

y alli estan si no recuerdo mal, o almenos la idea general si es esa.

Saluditos.

----------

## M.A.

Si no te interesa comerte la cabeza con configuración y vas a usar un smtp externo, instala ssmtp.

Si te interesase un servidor de correo, prueba qmail que es muy seguro y fácil de configurar o postfix que es más complicado pero más potente.

----------

## debora

Gracias, pero estuve revisando y trae por defecto SSMTP, y ahora lo que me quedaria es revisarlo, porque lo que me pasa es lo siguiente, primero manda el correo y pasa por un servidor que donde llegan los correos, porque estoy es en una empresa y esta trae su intranet y la cuenta de correo es de la empresa, pero lo que estoy monitoreando es dentro del trabajo, entonces ahora la pregunta donde configuro esta parte para que zabbix me mande los email a mi cuenta!!, como hago? por favor  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## M.A.

No conozco zabbix, ahí no te puedo ayudar...

----------

## alexlm78

 *M.A. wrote:*   

> No conozco zabbix, ahí no te puedo ayudar...

 

Ando en las mismas, podrias explicar para que lo necesitar y que hce el zabbix ese,  asi sera mas facil encontrar una solucion.

Saluditos.

----------

## debora

Ah, ok, el zabbix es un software de monitoreo de servidores si quieren les doy la pagina www.zabbix.com y este trae su manual, por lo que les estaba comentando es que no me envia las notificaciones por email, me dice lo siguiente:

"Cannot connect to SMTP server [localhost] [Success]"

Estuve investigando como configuraba en gentoo para que envie los email, ahora nose si estare equivocada!!, porque este trae para configurar en zabbix a quien deberia mandarselo y todo lo demas, ahora ya consegui el directorio ssmtp y los ficheros que este trae lo configure pero nada, que estara pasando?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *debora wrote:*   

> "Cannot connect to SMTP server [localhost] [Success]"

 

ssmtp depende de un hub externo de correo, de otro servidor... es incapaz de enviar correos al mailbox local sin un servidor smtp externo, y evidentemente eso explica que tratar de conectar a localhost como hub externo imposibilite que mande los correos a no ser que tengas un MTA perfectamente configurado. Como se ha sugerido qmail o postfix son lo que necesitas, yo uso postfix y es perfecto (en mi opinión).

----------

## alexlm78

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> yo uso postfix y es perfecto (en mi opinión).

 

Voy a segundar la opinion de LinuxBlues.

Creo que hay un manual de como conigurar postfix 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/virt-mail-howto.xml

puede que esto te sirva.

Saluditos.

----------

## M.A.

Yo creo que configurar postfix es matar moscas a cañonazos.

¿A qué dirección de email quieres enviar? Simplemente configura zabbix para que en vez de con "localhost" conecte con el servidor adecuado. Normalmente si estás usando un software de monitoreo supongo que en tu empresa/organización tendréis servidor de correo, pues usa ése en la configuración de las alarmas por email del zabbix.

En caso de no disponer de servidor de correo en donde te encuentres, el servidor a poner dependerá de la cuenta a la que quieres enviar. En el caso de una cuenta@gentoo.org podríamos poner "mail.gentoo.org", que es el servidor de correo de gentoo.

En cualquier otro caso, puedes usar nslookup del paquete bind-tools. Por ejemplo para preguntar por el servidor smtp del dominio "dominio.com":

```

nslookup

> set type=MX

> dominio.com 

Non-authoritative answer:

gentoo.org      mail exchanger = 10 mail.dominio.com.

gentoo.org      mail exchanger = 20 mx.dominio.com.

```

Lo que significa que cualquiera de los dos (mail.dominio.com) ó (mx.dominio.com) serían servidores válidos de correo para el dominio en cuestión.

----------

## debora

OK, ya entiendo lo que quieres decir y gracias por la ayuda, pero trato de utilizar el nslookup, pero dice que no existe el directorio, ahoa gentoo trae telnet?, yo se que trae por defecto SSH, pero me gustaria saber si esta telnet o que o tro nombre tendria para poder ver los errores, respondiendo a tus preguntas si la empresa ya tiene un ervidor de correo se llama macagua1 ahora tendrai que anotar la direccion IP o simplemente el nombre y como tengo que isntalar bind-tools?

----------

## M.A.

Vamos a ver si tu empresa tiene servidor de correo no necesitas usar nslookup, así que no te compliques. Como ya sabes el nombre del servidor, simplemente puedes poner ese nombre en la configuración del zabbix como servidor de correo, aunque si pones la IP también funcionaría.

Por otra parte, no entiendo para qué quieres usar telnet exactamente...

----------

## M.A.

Y otra cosa: para instalar cualquier aplicación en gentoo el comando es "emerge aplicación", por ejemplo para instalar bind-tools sería:

```
emerge bind-tools
```

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *M.A. wrote:*   

> Yo creo que configurar postfix es matar moscas a cañonazos.

 

A mí no me llevó más de cinco minutos, dos archivos de configuración perfectamente comentados, explayándose en su descripción, vamos, que no tiene pérdida...   :Smile: 

 *M.A. wrote:*   

> Por otra parte, no entiendo para qué quieres usar telnet exactamente...

 

Supongo que será para "dialogar" con el servicio del servidor, para ver si está funcionando perfectamente y demás... debora telnet no se incluye en gentoo, está en el paquete netkit-telnetd.

Editado: por supuesto, con un servidor de correo en la empresa apunta al mismo desde ssmtp y no necesitarás ni postfix ni qmail, sin lugar a la menor duda.

----------

## M.A.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> A mí no me llevó más de cinco minutos, dos archivos de configuración perfectamente comentados, explayándose en su descripción, vamos, que no tiene pérdida...  

 

Hombre ya, muy complicado no es... Todavía menos me costó menos configurar qmail.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Supongo que será para "dialogar" con el servicio del servidor, para ver si está funcionando perfectamente y demás... debora telnet no se incluye en gentoo, está en el paquete netkit-telnetd. 

 

Hmm sería un buen motivo  :Razz: 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Editado: por supuesto, con un servidor de correo en la empresa apunta al mismo desde ssmtp y no necesitarás ni postfix ni qmail, sin lugar a la menor duda.

 

Yo me refería más bien a poner el servidor de correo en la configuración de zabbix, más fácil todavía y no necesita tener ssmtp en marcha.

----------

## debora

Si ya puse en la parte de configuracion de zabbix en vez de localhost le puse macagua1 con su direccion IP, y mi cuenta que tendira que mandarlo , pero sigue dando el mismo error, incluso me ubique en el archivo SSMTP y en SSMTP.CONF y REAVALIASES y configure todo con respecto a todo, pero no pasa nada   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad: , como puedo activar telnet, porque resulta que le doy a telnet y sale esto:

#telnet macagua1 25

-bash: telnet: command not found

Existe otro nombre para el telnet? o no hay

----------

## M.A.

Como comentaba LinuxBlues, necesitarás instalar telnet. Simplemente haz:

```
emerge netkit-telnetd
```

Una vez termine, ya tendrás comando telnet.

Si el servidor está funcionando correctamente, deberíamos revisar la configuración, algo tiene que fallar :-m

----------

## debora

trate de instalarlo y mira lo que dice:

```
#emerge netkit-telnetd

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz

--17:13:56--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz'

Resolviendo distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80... fallÃ³: ConexiÃ³n rehusada.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... fallÃ³: ConexiÃ³n rehusada.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... fallÃ³: ConexiÃ³n rehusada.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80... fallÃ³: ConexiÃ³n rehusada.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz

--17:13:56--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz'

Resolviendo distro.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.2.210.109|:80... fallÃ³: ConexiÃ³n rehusada.

>>> Downloading http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/netkit-telnet/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz

--17:13:57--  http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/netkit-telnet/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz'

Resolviendo ftp.debian.org... 128.101.80.133

Connecting to ftp.debian.org|128.101.80.133|:80... fallÃ³: ConexiÃ³n rehusada.

!!! Couldn't download netkit-telnet_0.17-28.diff.gz. Aborting.

```

y ahora que hago?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad: , porque sera que no quiere emerger la mayoria de lso paquetes

----------

## M.A.

Parece que no te funciona la conexión a internet desde tu gentoo... Prueba ping www.gentoo.org para ver si te responde... Si no responde, hay algún problema con el acceso a internet.

Si responde, prueba: lynx http://www.google.com a ver si conecta. Si no conecta, pues probablemente sea problema del firewall de la empresa que no te deja salir por el puerto 80...

----------

## debora

si responde esto es lo que muestra:

```
#ping www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (204.225.92.144) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.40.1.1: icmp_seq=4 Redirect Network(New nexthop: 10.40.1.4# lynx #http://www.google.com

-bash: lynx: command not found

```

pero como le doy lynx?, porque si salgo del ping me dice que ese directorio no existe!

----------

## M.A.

No tendrás lynx instalado. Puedes probar igualmente con w3m ó links, por si los tuvieras. Pero de todas maneras parece ser que tienes el acceso cortado por el firewall. Coméntaselo a tu administrador, de otro modo no podrás descargar los paquetes que necesites...

----------

## jmp_

... Zabbix no tiene una comunidad o foros donde la gente usa Zabbix y tiene más experiencia con el programa ? En la web oficial te podrán ayudar mejor que aquí pienso, que en el foro de Gentoo ya que tu problema parece no ser culpa del sistema operativo en si.

un saludo.

----------

## debora

Si se conecta ,sale la pagina de google, lo que pasa es que si le digo que emerga php si lo hace, es al conexion con otros paquetes, por eso quiero saber que pasa!!!y funciona con links!!   :Sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## debora

GRACIAS POR TODO YA RESOLVI EL PROBLEMA, YA ME ENVIA LAS NOTIFICACIONES POR EMAIL,   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

